# Help



## A1UC (Nov 4, 2011)

I purchased 2 HSU VTF-15H Subs and ran some tests with a radio shack SPL 

Below is what I was told to do and my results any input would be great since Im lost 


Set sub out level, front left and right level on your receiver at 0.

Turn off both subs. Set both to 2 ports open, EQ2, Q=0.5

Play 100 Hz test tone.

Adjust master volume on receiver to get 80 dB. Don't touch the master volume for the rest of the tests.

Place sub 1 in the front left location, between the TV and the front left speaker. Make a mark so you can place sub 2 in exactly the same position later.

Disconnect main speakers. Connect sub 1 and play 40 Hz tone.

Adjust volume on sub to get 80 dB. Don't touch the volume on this sub after this.

Move Sub 2 into the same exact position. Play the 40 Hz tone and adjust sub 2 volume to also get 80 dB.

Move sub 1 to the other side of the TV. 

Now turn both subs on and connect back the main speakers and run the full 25 Hz to 200 Hz tests. Any further level adjustments should be done on the receiver's sub out level. Don't touch the volume control on the two subs.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS.

The description sounds correct. Basically all you are doing is setting the level of both subs the same.
Then to adjust the overall volume you use the receiver volume control.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

